# White Bass



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Looking to catch some white bass. Justed wanted to know where to catch them without a boat. And when are the best months to catch them.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Where are you located and how far do you want to drive? 

Best months are now through March and into April the further north you go.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Doing Good At The Creeks Off Summervill Before The Cold Wearther.1-13-07. Laterrrrr.


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

For years I grew up on a lake in North-Central Texas. When not out in the boat chasin' schools, I'd sit on the dock and wait for the fish to surface, busting up the shad. Just about anywhere on the lake they will do it, too -- coves, rip-rap or open-water. Best months have always been May-November. I've rarely fished for 'em during the Spring, even though I've found 'em off main lake points and in the flats adjacent to feeder creeks.......Just remember one thing: When a school of White Bass surfaces, expect to make war analogies such as "darn fish were literally carpet bombing the hell out of the shad today; the water was literally exploding!" ....And the best part of it? Its common to have such eruptions, or "boils," to happen every fifteen or twenty minutes, one near another or a few hundred yards apart!...These fish are very addictive, let me tell ya!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm in Houston. Wouldn't mind driving an hour or two. Where are these creeks at in Somerville. Are the accessable without a boat? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

assasin, you have a PM


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> I'm in Houston. Wouldn't mind driving an hour or two. Where are these creeks at in Somerville. Are the accessable without a boat? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Irvin Bridge and Newman Bottom are two walk-in public access sites on Yegua Creek which flows into Somerville.

For directions, check out the following site:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/pwd_br_t3200_0022e/places.phtml


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the help. Now that I have 2 weeks off, Ill be taking my lil fishing buddy(3yr old daughter) to go catch some white bass.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

take her to newmans bottom with some live minnows

sit under the liveoak tree on the left side of the bridge; same side as the parking lot

she'll always remember that! I started my kids there; both of them; girl and boy. 

dont be afraid to throw to the other side towards the little creek that come in; theres a snag there; crappie!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Rvrrat14 Thats A Good Spot For Sure Just Watch The Little Ones Because It Is Slipery Along The Banks. Later


----------



## TexAg0308 (Dec 28, 2006)

You are well within stricking distance from Newmans, that would be a great place to be in the next few weeks. But it needs to dry up a little around here.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I Hear That More Rain Today


----------



## fecoop (Feb 3, 2006)

Fished Sommerville last Thurs, zeroed; but talked to Ed Franklin @ Burgers & Stuff outside
Nails Creek Park & said some people catching whites @ and up from Ervin bridge. Sounds early to me, but he's cool!!! Throw him some buisines when you can. Good BURGERS!!!!


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Looking to catch some white bass. Justed wanted to know where to catch them without a boat. And when are the best months to catch them.


If you have some waders you can go to Jesse Jones park off 1960 near Humble and fish Spring Creek. I've been going there since I was a kid and usually do pretty good. You'd have to wait until the water goes down though. We usually don't catch the fat females until the middle to later part of February, however, my buddy said he's been catching a bunch of the smaller males already.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Not To Early Bro Been 2 Times Did Good Both Times Will Be There Saturday At The Bridge If Weather Holds Up.jwcoop


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Try Lake Conroe also. 1097 bridge rocks or off anchorage marinia. The white bass seem to be spawing. I landed many yest with yellow bellies.... Hybyrd bass were mixed in with the w.b. 

Good Luck !


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Went Saturday With My Son We Had 11 Whites And 2 Crappy The Water Is High In The Creeks Looks Like A Good Year.every One I Saw Had 10 Or More.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Intended to fish Newman's Bottom yesterday, but stopped at a creek off Flag Pond Rd south of Newman's Bottom, sorry not sure the name of this creek. I have not fished this creek for the last 3-4 years but there were about 10 trucks there so I took this as a good sign. Made my way downstream and fished from noon to two and landed 7 all on 1/8 oz white jig heads with white tails. Had to fish them very slow, & the whites were not very aggressive either. Among the other bank walkers, average stringers were between 5-8.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SaltH2Oasssain, I didn't get to go to the folks this weekend and got atrip in yesterday, got the limit of nice whites. Don't know about this weekend, but if go I'll post up here and give you a holler. After my report there may 1,000s of boats up White Rock, yesterday there was only one other boat and they did well too.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Sandhog said:


> Intended to fish Newman's Bottom yesterday, but stopped at a creek off Flag Pond Rd south of Newman's Bottom, sorry not sure the name of this creek. I have not fished this creek for the last 3-4 years but there were about 10 trucks there so I took this as a good sign. Made my way downstream and fished from noon to two and landed 7 all on 1/8 oz white jig heads with white tails. Had to fish them very slow, & the whites were not very aggressive either. Among the other bank walkers, average stringers were between 5-8.


Keep those Yequa and Nails Creek reports coming!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reports. I am thinking about going up there to morrow and drive until I find a place to fish. I saw the map and know how to get to the Lake, but not sure where to fish. I'll have to drive around to find Newmans Bottom and any creek that might have White Bass. I guess thats part of fishing also is to find the place to catch them. Wish me luck, hope it only rains at the coast and not that far inland.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

*whites*

Went To The 124 Brigde Today Did Good Up.one Man Had A Limit Most Had 10 Or 12 Like Me . Water Is Falling Slow. Laterr. Jwcoop


----------

